# Just got an O'sin Board/Boots/Bindings, any good?



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Anyone ever used an Osin board/boots/bindings before? Would appreciate some insight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Osin is ok stuff not all that good. however if ya only ride a few times a year it will be fine. there is no reason to buy an $900 set up if it's not going to be used a bunch like 45+ days a year. it will be better than the lamar you were riding so you you should be happer with it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! I am not a great boarder and just wanted to make sure this wasnt complete crap gear. I usually only get out once or twice per year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Noob4Life said:


> Osin is ok stuff not all that good. however if ya only ride a few times a year it will be fine. there is no reason to buy an $900 set up if it's not going to be used a bunch like 45+ days a year. it will be better than the lamar you were riding so you you should be happer with it.


Haha yea, but just because he doesn't go all that often doesn't mean he should be stuck with crappy gear. I kinda look at it at how much it will cost to rent per day. Major resorts in CO it'll run you a about $50 a day for decent rentals. So if your going to be going for say 15days a season thats $750 you going to be spending to rent gear. (boots, bindings, board) However, for $5-600 you can get a setup that'll be better than anything you can rent and it will be your own gear. Look for good brands of 08 gear on closeout on the internet, there should still be a few good deals to be had.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys, I am also wondering how would you rate Osin compared to like lamar, k2, burton, etc? I am not very good and I have to wonder what level it would take before I am going to notice a difference between gear. Right now i am just getting good enough to get down the hills without wrecking or causing someone else to wreck. I picked up an osin package of ebay for $100 which included almost new boots, bindings, and board which just happened to be my size.


----------

